# FONTS - specifically Lithos Pro added to LR2/Mogrify



## BH1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it feasible to add this font to LR2/Mogrify? I have been using this font with elements and would really like to somehow get it into my LR flow.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Brian, welcome to the forum!

Mogrify can be a little bit fussy about some fonts, but I've just checked the Mac version, and it works on here, so it's worth a go. It's just a case of navigating to the font using the LR/Mogrify export dialog, like the screenshot below. On May the path is /Library/Fonts/LithosPro-Regular.otf but on Windows it'll be something like C:WindowsFonts... it might be a hidden folder, so if you can't find it, don't panic.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 22, 2009)

Vic, your screenshot has gone AWOL.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2009)

I really shouldn't reply before I've had my first cup of coffee.... took the screenshot, saved it nicely on the desktop.... and left it there. Doh!


----------



## BH1 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am unable to "choose" with windows LR2?Mogrify. It only gives me the option to refresh list but Lithos Pro is not an option on the font list. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah ok, so the Windows version works differently. Are any other fonts missing? Is it a normal ttf file? Does it appear in all other programs?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like the answer to this one as well, I'm not seeing *any* fonts in that box, my only choice is refresh, which seems to do nothing.
Edit: although, I just realized, I haven't tried restart/reboot yet, since noticing the problem while investigating this thread.


----------



## BH1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't checked other at this point but I will compare the fonts. Definitely differences but it is an Adobe font that I am aware of and it is in PSE7. It must reside somewhere.


----------



## B.K. (Aug 24, 2009)

My opinion is that LR2/Mogrify for Win doesn't take into account any *.otf font. Personally, I converted those I need to *.ttf.


----------



## BH1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Seems that there are only a couple that want to work on my maschine. Is there an easy way to convert the font? I can't say that I have ever tried this before. In fact I have searched and to no avail been able to find the hiding spot that PSE uses to hide the font. :(


----------



## B.K. (Aug 25, 2009)

As far as I remember I used a trial version of FontCreator... On the other hand I'm not so sure if the licence for OpenType Font wasn't broken in this manner 

Likely, the LithosPro resides in drive:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Fonts


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 25, 2009)

Ah hah! That might be it! I wonder if Mogrify only looks in the standard fonts folder...? You never know, copying it to normal fonts *might* work.


----------



## B.K. (Aug 25, 2009)

I copied this to Fonts folder, but I think LR2/Mogrify can't see *.otf. 
I remember that I also tried to add the font to the Mogrify configuration file... Maybe it was the solution instead of conversion to ttf. I'll look at it when at home and let you know.


----------



## B.K. (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok I've checked it.

I've added this entry:
&lt;type name="LithosPro" fullname="Lithos Pro Regular" family="Lithos Pro" foundry="" weight="4''" style="normal" stretch="normal" format="otf" metrics="" glyphs="c:\windows\fonts\LithosPro-Regular.otf"/&gt;
to the type-ghostscript.xml file in the imagemagick folder

And I've got no lithos*.ttf font in the Fonts folder.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 25, 2009)

My problem of no fonts at all resulted from a misconfigured LR2/Mogify installation.


----------



## BH1 (Aug 26, 2009)

B.K. - YOU ROCK!!!!!  They need little jumping and flipping smilies!!!!

So I have finally been able to produce the Lithos Pro Regular thanks to B.K.

The string entry was added via copy and paste to the type-ghostscript.xml file. The LPR file was pasted to imagemagick and tada!!!! Here is the proof.


----------



## B.K. (Aug 26, 2009)

BH1, you're welcome.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2009)

Well done! That's an impressive bit of troubleshooting!


----------

